

They Pointed This Telescope at the Sun. 5 Years Later... - ThomPete
http://expanse.collectivepress.com/they-pointed-this-telescope-at-the-sun-5-years-later-unbelievable/

======
smoyer
Amazing ... I've been able to see sun spots clearly when I point my telescope
at the sun but having the sun in continuous view and being able to assemble
time-lapse video from your images shows how active it is. Now I feel like I've
simply been looking at photographs!

